# Trash can smoker



## jbee-smokin (Apr 5, 2008)

I have recently read articles about making metal trash can smokers using a hot plate for the heat source, and was wondering what type of metal most trash cans are made of? I thought most were made from tin or some other metal alloy, and was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this subject. My intention would to use one for smoking cheese.

JB


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 5, 2008)

jbee...most of your trash cans are galvanized...as long as you don't get a hi temp you probably be okay for a cold smoker.....but i got to say i made a trash can smoker in my younger years and to this day, my dad said that was the best smoker we ever had....so just be careful..i think the fumes got to my dad....happy smoking


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

you can hot smoke using a galvanized trash can.......just make sure the food doesn't come in contact with the metal

there have been several posts on this very subject........let me see if i can find them


----------



## jbee-smokin (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought at one time they were made from aluminum, but later switched to tin or galvanized metal. That where my concern started. The writer of the article I read was using it for regular smoking with temps in the 225 range.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks. I want it for strictly cooler smoke.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 5, 2008)

here's a couple links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=Trash

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=Trash


----------



## seboke (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey jbee, the first link walkin dude posted was my thread.  I'll never sit here and say you WON'T get sick using a galvanized can (read: lawsuit), but I'll say that I didn't.  I used it at least a dozen times with the temps up to 275 (so the therm in the lid said).  You should be plenty safe especially if you only cold smoke, but if you can get your hands on a drum, why not go that way?  probably save a few $$ over the price of a trashcan too.  PM me if you want more details on how I did mine.


----------

